
Alas, Digg Reader is shutting down at the end of March - anorborg
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/14/alas-digg-reader-is-shutting-down-at-the-end-of-march/
======
anorborg
Any good replacement recommendations?

~~~
petercooper
[https://feedbin.com/](https://feedbin.com/) is really good and not miles
apart in the interface

------
chillidoor
On a side note, I'm amazed Digg is still alive.

